# Home cinema for renovated basement- $5000 budget



## jerryco (May 12, 2013)

Hi,

We are moving to a new home with a basement in next 3 weeks, the basement will be fully renovated and include home cinema area and kids place.
I have read the forum recommendation and tips and decided to go with Projector instead of big LCD screen.

Due to basement structure it was recommended to me by internal designer to set picture size as 96"wide x 45" height (96') , the projector will be attached to ceiling and will be between 9'8" and 15'10" back from screen for prime viewing.

My budget is $ 4K -5K for a Projector ,Screen ,Speakers (7.1) , Cables and receiver (If I forgot anything pls suggest) -
I have currently Samsung TV 52' with AMAZING picture for my taste (Model: ln52a650a1) - I hope projector with the right screen can reach this quality (Plasma like feeling) and if not it fine.

I will really appreciate forum suggestions as I do not have a lot of experience with home cinema and mostly with projectors and I don't want to mess up.

I would be happy to get few Alternatives to choose from so I can choose from (In case not available in my near stores)

Thanks in advance
JC


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the Shack!

Your budget is good and solid. For a projector there are a few that will run you around $2000 as I would keep a good chunk of the budget for the speakers and the sub.
Projector: Panasonic AE 7000u
Receiver: Onkyo 809 
Speakers: Focal Chorus towers and matching center channel
And for the surround channels use these Klipsch Synergy S-10s
For a subwoofer I recommend this SVS PB12 NSD


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

You could look for some used gear and really stretch your budget I personally would buy a new or refurbished projector but used speakers especially provide some great bang for the buck just make sure you can test them out first.


----------



## jerryco (May 12, 2013)

So I was thinking .. I have currently the following equipment in my current living room which I thought originally to keep for the new living room and buy new equipment for the basement per your proposal.

Following equipment I own:

Receiver : Yamaha rx-v863

Speakers:
---------
Tower - 2 X JBL L880
Center - JBL - EC25
Rear - 2X small speaker JBL (Forgot the brand but I think they are enough) 
Sub - ES150p

So my question .. Will you recommend to move My current equipment to basement (New home cinema) and invest more on projector , wiring and screen -
With rest of money I can buy 5.1 inexpensive set for the leaving room.

Thanks Jerry


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

As long as you like your current setup and the sound of what you will get to replace it that sounds like a good plan. I would want to get the best projector I could because it should last a while and then you won't think I could of bad better it easier and usually cheaper to replace speakers you can do 1 or 2 at a time.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think your speakers are fine to use in the Theater, however the ES150p sub will be under sized by quite a bit.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I think I'd suggest moving most of the equipment to the basement and use the budget on a sub or two and a projector.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I agree with Tony on the projector. What is your source? I have always recommended Oppo digital. Don't spend alot of money on named cables, monoprice brand is fine. Other thoughts for the screen if you go with the Panny is its ability to project a 2:35 image, would that interest you? if so you may want manual or motorized masking. Maybe you will want to look at HT specific seating...


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

jerryco said:


> So my question .. Will you recommend to move My current equipment to basement (New home cinema) and invest more on projector , wiring and screen -
> With rest of money I can buy 5.1 inexpensive set for the leaving room.


I'm a big fan of the slow and methodical approach. In your situation, I would put the gear you have in the basement and see what you think of it. Replace the piece(s) that you are least happy with. My guess for first targets would be sub (current is undersized) and projector/screen (since you want a big screen). As you replace pieces, you can move them to your living room, and/or you can buy things specifically for the living room. Yes, it takes longer, but you have a lot more decision points, so you are more likely to be happy with the end result. Added bonus is that you are stretching out the expense, so you have time to hunt for better deals or save more money to spend on the project.


----------



## jerryco (May 12, 2013)

Thank you very much for feedback

Which SUB will you recommend which will be good for my room size?

Basement home cinema size 
W : 133In
H : 95In 

Room Distance
18F


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Sooo 18x11x8?

Thats about the same as mine. I have a SVS PC12 NSD and love it


----------



## LensShift (May 17, 2013)

For wiring go with Monoprice.com. They are the best on the market for cables. Dont listen to anyone that otherwise. I built my basement from scratch and used these cables from speaker wire to HDMI and do not have one regret. The cables are high quality (the are even insolated for behind the wall installs) and they are very inexpensive. Trust me, order one cable and test it out and you will never buy any other cable....


----------

